# Swap- 19" TE37



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I fancy a change, I have a set of Volk TE37 that I'd like to change to maybe some 18 x 10.5 LMGT4 . Anyone fancy a deal?

My wheels are:

19 x 10.5 
et+12

These are the *original* TE37 *with* centre caps finished in bronze. A little bit of curbing on them but generally in very good condition. Have Khumo tyres fitted.

These are perfect Skyline GTR fitment for R33 or R34

Library pictures for reference:


----------



## sorenj dk (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi.
I have som Rays nismo gt4 18x9,5 et12, could it have your intresse, im from denmark.
i can mail som pictures, is also on whatsapp 0045 21427840

regards søren


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

At the moment I'm going to probably stick with local but thanks for the offer Soren


----------



## sorenj dk (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay, but you can give me a message if you change your mind.(-:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Will do


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Damn it, would love these wheels on mine!

Only got 17" Rota Grids


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

To the guys who have PM'd me, clear your inboxes please so I can reply back to you lol


----------



## sorenj dk (Jun 9, 2012)

you will not sell your wheels, instead of swapping. (-:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Unlikely, unless someone offers me the price needed for new wheels or the car will be sitting on brake discs...


----------



## sorenj dk (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, just wantd to ask.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

*Swap- 19&quot; TE37*

What's the price on new wheels Jag?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

About £3k I guesstimate plus then tyres on top:runaway:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Will consider the 18x9.5 et 12 versions as well 

Local (UK) though as I can't be done with the ball ache of trying to send wheels over seas


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't offer a swap, but if your unable to get the swap your after I would be interested in buying them


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

Have a set of original Nismo LM GT3s available . I had them refurbed years ago and stuck them on the shelf . I believe they are 18x9.5j . Can't recall offset . Same set as on my avatar . Still have centres caps with them too .


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice wheels, I used to have a set a few years ago, but not the look I'm after this time around, thanks for the offer though


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Will also consider something like Enkei NT03


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

hmmmm,

I have some 18x9.5 et12 Volk TE37 obviously will look similar but with more concave


----------



## R33-Liam (Feb 9, 2017)

A12DY B said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> I have some 18x9.5 et12 Volk TE37 obviously will look similar but with more concave


Please could you send me details on these wheels please I'm on the lookout for some with this fitment

Thanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Still here and up for a deal on nt03 or lmgt4


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Jags said:


> Still here and up for a deal on nt03 or lmgt4




Jags sell them to me outright will ya.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Lol I can't sit the car on bricks! Need replacements


----------



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn if only these we're 18's, id swap my nt03s


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

_Maybe_ BBS LM too


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Forgot about this, still looking for a swap


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

If these were 18***8217;s I***8217;d be all over it!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Managed to finally get pics of my actual wheels


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

More


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

And again


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

kiddan Jags, would you swap with some Rays Gram Lights 57xtreme same specs as yours except 18's.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice wheels but not the look I'm after on mine, thanks for the offer though!


----------

